# Kinda scary these times



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 26, 2011)

All this talk about the Social security failing has alot of us older folk a little worried. Man if the checks don't come?? alot of stress right now,I guess we cancel cable, it's my biggest bill, other than , her cigs. Man is she stressin lol.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 26, 2011)

Your gov wont default imo, they really cant.

its just another political game being played at the little guys expense.


This isnt politics rite?    LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2011)

> alot of us older folk a little worried




you OLD FArt


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2011)

Unfortunately it is common practice for them to use us the people to play their political games.....I agree with dman. It will get sorted out after all the posturing and game playing is done...jmo


----------



## BBFan (Jul 26, 2011)

Not to get political, but while there is an awful lot of posturing and grandstanding going on, these are indeed scary times.

There's a lot at stake here for the entire world.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, I agree kinda puts a person on edge.

This being the year my Mr.TC was planning on retiring.  It took three years for one of his retirement funds to come back to where it was due to stock market crash, now this and I feel lucky to have that.  I agree the cable/dish bill will be down graded to the lowest allowable package as a first defense.  We could always go on a diet, I guess.

I agree BB, there is a world wide interest in what is going on in our supposed "hallowed halls" of government.  And I dont doubt that it will not be good for the "ordinary man" what ever happens.  I balance my budget every month, why should the government not get that?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 26, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> All this talk about the Social security failing has alot of us older folk a little worried. Man if the checks don't come?? alot of stress right now,I guess we cancel cable, it's my biggest bill, other than , her cigs. Man is she stressin lol.



How this isn't a political thread is beyond me.
The Govt. will not not pay out SS VA SSI and entitlement programs. They ALWAYS use that as a scare tactic to raise the debt ceiling. The fix is obvious, but it means smaller govt. One thing they DON'T want.
So tell her not to stress it. All they will do is print more money.

Cut foreign Aid, withdrawl from the middle east and africa. and cancel a bunch of govt. contracts. They can find the money. Don't let them fool ya'll. 

The cost of NOT sending out those checks is way to great. It would destroy the current administration. (Which I wouldn't shed a tear)


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2011)

Since this isn't political, I will just say that I hear all ya'll, Mr rb is set to retire next year. Yikes! But, as a very political person, that is sick to death of politics, I think we are too smart to let this country go into default. I predict it will not happen.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 26, 2011)

Check this out in the good ole U.K. then folks

The British Government provides the following financial assistance: -

BRITISH OLD AGED PENSIONER (bearing in mind they worked hard and paid their Income Tax and National Insurance contributions to the British government all their working life) Weekly allowance: £106.00
IMMIGRANTS/REFUGEES LIVING IN BRITAIN (No Income Tax and National Insurance contribution whatsoever) Weekly allowance: £250.00 

BRITISH OLD AGED PENSIONER Weekly Spouse allowance: £25.00
ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS/REFUGEES LIVING IN BRITAIN Weekly Spouse allowance: £225.00 

BRITISH OLD AGED PENSIONER Additional weekly hardship allowance £0.00

ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS/REFUGEES LIVING IN BRITAIN Additional weekly hardship allowance £100.00 

A British old age pensioner is no less hard up than an illegal immigrant/refugee yet receives nothing
BRITISH OLD AGED PENSIONER TOTAL YEARLY BENEFIT £6,000

ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS/REFUGEES LIVING IN BRITAIN TOTAL YEARLY BENEFIT: £29,900 


Please read all and then forward to all your contacts so that we can lobby for a decent state pension.

After all, the average pensioner has paid taxes and contributed to the growth of this country for the last 40 to 60 years.

Sad isn't it? Its about time we put our own people first.

Most people won't have the guts to forward this.

I Just did!

AND SO DID I
T4


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2011)

Naughty T4

This shiz doesn't belong here.

eace:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 26, 2011)

The one place I come to avoid politics........... well...... just once........ mutt your right........ we need term limits yall......... place a national sales tax for deficit redution of 3-5%......... freeze all spending increases even govt salaries......... everyone would share equal burden IMHO......... ok I'm done...... wheres my bong........:bong2:


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2011)

What are we thinking......? Lock? Or will this thread just disappear as soon as some one who can make it go away sees it?   Lol  We shld at least use code words like Indicas for Dems and Sativa's for Repubs.....  Kinda *MJ* it up a bit...no?



In before the lock/deletion.............


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 26, 2011)

ostpicsworthless:  = govenment

White house could be call joint
The house could be bongs
senate could be vaporisers
Obama= c99
reid= Kush


----------



## Mutt (Jul 26, 2011)

Obama= c99
-------------
WTH...I may never grow c99 ever again because of that statement...and I love cindy and it is now tarnished forever. 
Only one president I know of deserves the C99. Thomas Jefferson.

Hawaiian hermie brick weed=Obama


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok obama= Trainwreck

I only used C99 because it makes me paranoid.


----------



## prefersativa (Jul 26, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> What are we thinking......? Lock? Or will this thread just disappear as soon as some one who can make it go away sees it?   Lol  We shld at least use code words like Indicas for Dems and Sativa's for Repubs.....  Kinda *MJ* it up a bit...no?
> 
> 
> 
> In before the lock/deletion.............


 
See user name:hubba:  As someone who was born in D.C., and lived most of my life within 100 miles of there, I'm pretty political. But do try not to express such opinions here. However, we need to cut spending now. From what I read, we have accumulated more debt since 01/20/09 than in the 200 years preceding that.
I'm more of a Libertarian, but my username fits Hammies suggestion.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 26, 2011)

prefersativa said:
			
		

> I'm more of a Libertarian, but my username fits Hammies suggestion.


 

Hybrid sativa........ best describes me too


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahaha, this thread is too funny. I love a "mexican standoff" of douchebags deciding our (middle and lower classes) fates, all for not wanting to cave. IE, elections are coming, and no one wants to cave and lose votes. It's all bunk. We are the ones getting screwed. Aside from that, I got a post in before it got locked, hahaha


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 26, 2011)

I apoligize to the web masters for starting this, never even thought!! just figured coffee table.  The English L's, Pounds i guess, I always called them Le' Fluers,  lol, it's a European nintendo golf thing with my kids,  playing skins games for money, anyway indeed trying times I've been retired for 6 years now, I always felt it my american duty to collect my ss for as long as I can,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 26, 2011)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Ok obama= Trainwreck
> 
> I only used C99 because it makes me paranoid.


 MAMA said blackberry kush LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2011)

Now lets talk religion.  Just kidden.


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2011)

Jesus, a registered Democrat who plays for the Dallas Cowboys had this to say about the current political climate...


----------



## mrcane (Jul 26, 2011)

We talk of cutting social security Ect. But there is no talk of cutting the subsidy's to people like BIG OIL "billions"


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2011)

This thread is doomed.......lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2011)

How about Sports, Religion and Politics.
Lets see...My Team is the best,,God Who?,,and Obama is a.........Democrate. That about covers everything we aint suposed to be talking about,,OH yeah,,forgot Drugs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 26, 2011)

They are just grand standing if the US ecomony shuts down the world ecomony will crash as well. If like farts in the wind it will blow away.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2011)

*How about them Dallas Mavericks.  :hubba:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 27, 2011)

Hick is going to kick everyones butts when he sees this.


----------



## jannypan (Jul 27, 2011)

its just another political game being played at the little guys expense.


----------



## Irish (Jul 27, 2011)

i think if you delete the first post skag, this thread will disappear.


----------



## Hick (Jul 27, 2011)

hee heee hee.. thanks ALL.. for using 'good common sense'...   (something we ain't seeing much of from DC)  No ranting, name calling, cursing, in such a potentially volatile subject. 
   I guess that regardless of our personal political affiliation or beliefs, we all agree on one significant point. ..."Washington has US all bent over the whipping post"


----------

